# Please Please



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone could make me a Kobe Bryant and Alabama Football screensaver! Thank you so much


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

The easiest way I've found is by using Mangle. Download it from http://foosoft.net/mangle.

Hope this helps


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry, haven't been around much... but here you go.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

911jason said:


> Sorry, haven't been around much... but here you go.


thank you so much!!!


----------

